# Crankshaft Pulley Removal



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Just remove the belt, zip the bolt off with an impact. Iirc its a one time use bolt, i replaced mine when i did a new seal for the same reason.


----------



## markmashley (Mar 20, 2018)

Did you use a flywheel puller to get the cam pulley off??


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

No, it slides out. Not pressed in.


----------



## DeaDChaoS (Apr 26, 2019)

I've got to the point where im trying to take the pulley bolt out. Which way does it come off? Righty Tighty lefty loosie? I cant get it to break and Im stuck at this part of the repair.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

DeaDChaoS said:


> I've got to the point where im trying to take the pulley bolt out. Which way does it come off? Righty Tighty lefty loosie? I cant get it to break and Im stuck at this part of the repair.


Should come loose turning left. But the motor will usually turn with it. So you need to hold the flywheel while you loosen the balancer bolt. I have a tool I made that I get my son or wife to hold on the flywheel while I turn the bolt. There's also a purpose made tool for holding the flywheel, but I haven't seen one available as a loaner tool at auto parts stores.

Some folks use an impact wrench on the balancer bolt, which will usually get it loose without needing to hold the flywheel, but I frown on doing that.

This is generally speaking - I haven't done this on a Cruze (yet) but I've done it on other motors, mostly Impalas.

According to my Chilton's, the balancer should slide off without needing a puller.

During reassembly, you will need someone to help hold the flywheel while you torque the bolt to spec - 74 ft-lbs, then tighten 75° more (according to Chilton).


HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## DeaDChaoS (Apr 26, 2019)

THank you so much for replying back, 

Does the bolt have a great amount torque on it. Cause im trying to break it lose with a 1/2 drive and an e18 star head bit. Going to go and get a breaker bar to get more leverage cause the 1/2" ratchet alone isnt doing anything plus im trying to this alone. which isnt working out to well for me lol.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

DeaDChaoS said:


> THank you so much for replying back,
> 
> Does the bolt have a great amount torque on it. Cause im trying to break it lose with a 1/2 drive and an e18 star head bit. Going to go and get a breaker bar to get more leverage cause the 1/2" ratchet alone isnt doing anything plus im trying to this alone. which isnt working out to well for me lol.


You probably just need to slide a cheater pipe over the ratchet handle to get more torque. But I expect the engine to turn before the bolt breaks loose.

Doug

.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's over 100 ft-lbs, so you are definitely going to need that breaker bar.


----------



## DeaDChaoS (Apr 26, 2019)

ok, I figured that I would. thanks for helping guys! One other question. Im replacing the crankshaft seal on a 2014 chevy cruze. I've got the seal but once I get the bolt broke and the pulley off do i need to do anything to the seal itself as far as putting anything on the seal? or do I just put it in dry


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Always lubricate seals before installation. And hold flywheel in place when torquing crank bolt otherwise you'll be rotating engine before hitting torque.


----------



## Ajr (Sep 18, 2020)

I modified a basic pulley tool by seperating the two pieces. I had to drill out the top hole a few mm for it to perfectly line up with the screw holes in the pulley but it can be done. The socket can fit through the opening already there...and the other end(HANDLE) sits in the frame opening. Standing at the front of vehicle I loosened mine by pulling up(left) with no struggle.


----------

